# Who is/was your animal crossing crush?



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

So I'm aware many people used to have crushes on like this certain villager in Animal Crossing who'd they send a ton of letters to and call their girlfriend/boyfriend and stuff like that. Well, I'm curious, what villager was your crush/gf/bf in your mind? Mine was O'Hare, and I'm so ashamed because it was kinda recently, like 2 years ago. I was legit obsessed. He'd be like the first villager I'd go and talk to every day, I put a tree stump outside his house with a heart on it, I surrounded his house in gold roses, I had a whole room in my house dedicated to him, I had probably over 20 villager pictures of him, I'd even dress like a bunny in his honor lol. I still have him in my town but it's not an obsession anymore but I still do like him. What's your story? (Sorry if a thread like this already exists!)


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

i remember that i used to have a crush on lobo when i played wild world - i was so infatuated with him that i googled “how to date a villager” on google lmao


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 10, 2020)

Whitney and Fang. Wasn't sure why I liked them both but I'm Bisexual now so that may be a reason why xD


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 10, 2020)

My first one was Bill in Wild World. He was such a meathead. 

Then Bob came along.


----------



## Fey (Mar 10, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> My first one was Bill in Wild World. He was such a meathead.
> 
> Then Bob came along.



I really like how you ended that there. 
Like, Bob is Bob, and Bill is not. No further explanation required *nod nod*


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 10, 2020)

Colton and Daisy :') at different points in time, of course. I haven't played New Leaf in a few years.

I kept telling my friends how I wanted the next AC game to let you "date" one of your villagers haha. They thought I was a weirdo, but I just thought it'd be cute!


----------



## Marte (Mar 10, 2020)

Whitneyyyyyyyyyy

I need me a Whitney in my life!


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 10, 2020)

Whitney in City Folk (she seems to be common ), Midge in New Leaf, Bluebear just in general.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 10, 2020)

Mine was Grizzly.  I'm not sure I'd go so far as to call him a crush because I was with my husband at the time, but I used to joke with my husband that Grizzly was my version of all of his anime waifus.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 11, 2020)

My bae



Spoiler


----------



## Jas (Mar 11, 2020)

i played wild world when i was 7-8 and i LOVED camofrog. it's so so funny because i'm 20 now and i hate the camouflage pattern now but i still have a soft spot for him. i think in new leaf, it would defs be digby because he's a lil cutie!


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 11, 2020)

In Wild World I had a thing for grumpy Gaston...in NL Chadder kind of won me over with his flirty charms.


----------



## Seikyo (Mar 17, 2020)

Okay I have a few. Beardo is my current "husband" from my old town. I talked to him every day, despite the fact that I have never had a crush on any current living human being, for some reason I Like a bear that nobody likes from Animal Crossing. My other one is Coco who I REALLY love. I love her a lot, her design just... gets me. Also I love Pudge, Jeremiah, Bob, and Marshal. Katt is also epic


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 17, 2020)

My first villager crush was Rosie, and then followed by Chevre, and then followed by my personal "SS" Tier villagers XD


----------



## f l a s h (Mar 17, 2020)

crush? haha. biskit was always nice to me and he was the cutest, so him!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

I wouldn't say I had any legit 'crushes'.

But now that I think about it, way back in City Folk, I accidentally befriended Wolfgang. When he started being nice to me I felt special, lol. In New Leaf, I was always talking to Lopez. He sent me purple roses on Valentine's day with a mushy note.

I guess... those two? It was one-sided on their part. lol


----------



## CaughtInYourFrost (Mar 18, 2020)

Rolf. It was Rolf. Why? Because I was 7 and he was the only attractive-ish villager in my town. Rolf ain't even that special either, pfft


----------



## Shawna (Mar 18, 2020)

Rooney!!! <333333

He is tough, protective, and badboy-ish! <33333
Yet he is also sweet, loving, and protective! <33333


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine was always Hugh when I was about 7 or 8 before I knew I played for the other team! lmao


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 19, 2020)

Julian! And Muffy. Skye. Whitney. Don't question me.


----------



## Goop (Mar 24, 2020)

Shep ;w;
I love smug personalities and he's just so cute.​


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 25, 2020)

Mines was Genji, it still is in a way...


----------



## Catoleil (Mar 25, 2020)

Whitney who is still very much up there for me! Had her as one of my first ever set of villagers when I played AC:WW waaay back and fell in love with her.
Only solidified her place with the AC movie as well lol


----------



## windloft (Mar 25, 2020)

... raymond. and wilbur! don't judge, haha.


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 25, 2020)

Bob. He was one of my starters. I remember years ago the first I’d do is boot up my ACNL town upon coming home from school to just talk with Bob and only Bob. No one else mattered. I was so devastated when he moved away without telling me and I actually cried to my parents. I remembered seeing him on my Main Street and I was so happy.


----------



## SuperK98 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have no idea why but I was obsessed with Buck after he moved into my WW town when I was a kid. I didn't understand the limitations of the game yet so I would send him tons of letters professing my undying love to him and begging him to be my boyfriend


----------



## Dormire (Apr 14, 2020)

Mitzi because she's a cutie.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Probably Kicks, now it's definitely Flick heheh


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 7, 2020)

well... to be honest... i kinda had one on filbert.... he's just so cute


----------



## zee=^w^= (Jul 9, 2020)

Zucker. I know I'll never go hungry again


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jul 9, 2020)

Mine is Lobo, he just wins me over when he says sweet things to me and then goes like “but don’t tell anyone”. Hippeux had a crush on me and sent me love letters but my heart has only one!






Suffer with me !!!!


----------



## Toska (Jul 10, 2020)

Ah, Kyle. I was young, and thought he was amazing. I would send him a bunch of sweet letters and stuff. I lost my town but he moved in randomly in the next one! It has to be true love...

Anyhow I have his amiibo card now, and while I dont have a crush on him I have a soft spot in my heart for him.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jul 10, 2020)

Omggg Lobo was my fav crush from Wild World  best cranky villager
Also definitely Marshal when I was playing New Leaf.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 10, 2020)

mine was Henry the frog lol, I always imagined he was a prince and I was the destined princess


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 15, 2020)

I have many crushes in this game, recently like Flick though. I feel there’s nothing wrong having a crush on these characters as long you aren’t weird about it or publicly weird about it.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Aug 18, 2020)

I used to have a crush on Cherry and Whitney when I was younger   They both seemed really cool and they were my favourites.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 21, 2020)

When I was younger, I had a crush on Chief, well sort of. He was like that cool grumpy guy in my town that made sassy comments about me all the time and I found it kinda amusing. Besides, I just loved his design so much, especially since he looks more like a fox rather than a wolf. Nowadays, my crush for him is gone, but he's still a favorite of mine.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 22, 2020)

Carmen, I feel kinda bad for having a crush on any of them lol, they're all so innocent.
On a side note, I told one of my villagers to call me daddy as a joke and now they all want to, it's getting out of control!


----------



## @k.K. Slider fan 96 (Nov 2, 2020)

Meraki said:


> So I'm aware many people used to have crushes on like this certain villager in Animal Crossing who'd they send a ton of letters to and call their girlfriend/boyfriend and stuff like that. Well, I'm curious, what villager was your crush/gf/bf in your mind? Mine was O'Hare, and I'm so ashamed because it was kinda recently, like 2 years ago. I was legit obsessed. He'd be like the first villager I'd go and talk to every day, I put a tree stump outside his house with a heart on it, I surrounded his house in gold roses, I had a whole room in my house dedicated to him, I had probably over 20 villager pictures of him, I'd even dress like a bunny in his honor lol. I still have him in my town but it's not an obsession anymore but I still do like him. What's your story? (Sorry if a thread like this already exists!)


My animal crossing crush is Monique. She’s just so beautiful and she reminds me of Marilyn Monroe


----------



## 1ce (Nov 3, 2020)

ribbot hahahha


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

Marina is my girlfriend. We’ve been next door neighbours since she moved in and I adore her  (I also have a crush on Amelia bc she gives off aloof older lesbian vibes ~)


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

I like Chief, even though his house is a mess (he never takes out his trash in NH). He's really nicely designed and I guess at some point I decided that if he were a guy he'd be good looking. He sings a lot and is always so cheerful, even for a cranky, and his charm started to really appeal to me. I think if he were a person I'd have a bit of a crush on him.


----------



## EpicBunny (Nov 20, 2020)

Marshal lol but only because he reminds me of my real life boyfriend who has a similar denim jacket, attitude, and hair style.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 30, 2020)

I feel like I'm a step away from being a furry and everyone who answered is already one foot through the door (if not in already).  I mean it though, those furries don't do it for me. But Stitches is my bae-by and Diana is a close second. Maple is adorable too, but none of them in a crush-y way. I swear.


----------



## oranje (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm ashamed to say....it's Tybalt. >.> He's tall, fit, and goofy...I just imagine him being one of those dumb-as-a-rock-but-with-a-heart-of-gold type of jocks. Perfect boyfriend material. Who wouldn't want a boyfriend that's strong enough to use you as a dumbbell? 

This crush, along with being weirdly thirsty for Wilbur, is something I blame on quarantine. -_-


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Fang. Not only do we share the same birthday, but he has a really cool and relaxed charm to him that I just adore~


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 3, 2020)

LOL FURRY ALERT

Okayokayokayokay not a crush but I find Apollo to be a comfort character of mine. And not in the obsessive way like that one Raymond DM that was going viral online when Raymond was still super popular.


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Holla (Dec 7, 2020)

Never really had an AC crush. I'm not really into animals like that haha. To each their own though.

Back in Wild World I considered Dotty, Dora and Rasher my BBFs though if that sort of counts.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 7, 2020)

I never really thought of it as a crush, but Tybalt used to send me all sorts of nice letters in the GC game so I ended up liking him a lot from that.


----------



## Crisis (Dec 8, 2020)

I used to play let's go to the city when I was little n its was mf savannah? still love her doe


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 8, 2020)

Julian. The shiny unicorn. I was so in love with him in NL, because he is so flashy and his house looks fabulous. The Smug personality fits him so well.

I don't have him in NH as his theme doesn't fit my island, but if I do come across him again he's coming with me to my island. His House is a dream and i want to move in with him lol


----------



## stiitches (Feb 5, 2021)

Apollo! He's been my husbando since middle school


----------



## Faceless (Feb 5, 2021)

I swear on my life I'm not a furry but Francine's pretty cute


----------



## Felix Felicis (Mar 5, 2021)

First is Marshal. A really cute boy! 

But my incredible crush of NH is C.J. Felt in love with his little cute face, and when the fish tournament came, I remember long time ago doing so many pictures next to him! Trying to make him blush... looking at him for a very long time, for new reactions, when he play with his rod... I really liked him haha and it's quite still the case. He's so fun! He's an incredible character and even if he was created because of Justin Bieber, I don't care. He's the cutest.

Wilbur is a little crush as well. I saw so many fanarts about him on the internet, he's so hot haha! When tarantula catchs you and he needs to help you with his muscular wings (or arms, because I prefer human versions of him haha)


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 5, 2021)

Olivia bar NONE. I literally have her house right next to mine and the illuminated heart in between so yeah i ship lowkey (it's an inside joke in my town i'm not a furry i swear it's a figurative ship)


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

i'm so in love with fang! i love the cranky villagers overall but i love his look specifically


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

idk if i'd call it a crush but when i was younger, i was massively obsessed with colton 
i had him in NL and i would talk to him all the time, like to the point where he would tell me to stop lol
i would also spoil him and gift him loads of gracie clothes & furniture
but yeah, i didn't pay off my loan for years because i was wasting all my bells on giving colton presents


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 9, 2021)

Olivia


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 9, 2021)

i remember when i was a kid and playing CF, wolfgang moved in my town and i went to go check who he was and what he looked like, when i saw him i was like oh shi how can virtual animal look this cute 

chief ended up moving in shortly after, and i fell in love him too lmao. i always kept giving them clothes i though would look good on them, thinking back to it now it was probably  weird, but seeing as though im not the only one leaves me somewhat relieved


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 9, 2021)

when i was younger i used to have such a big crush on kicks, haha. i still think he's really cute, though i definitely don't have a crush on him anymore... i think it's the swoopy fringe


----------



## Kumori (Mar 9, 2021)

Eugene. But who is really surprised there. Love me a smug little man with sideburns.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 10, 2021)

I’ve never had a crush on any of the villagers but if I did it would definitely be on Wolfgang, when he’d moved into my WW town I thought he seemed so cool and he has a really nice colour scheme and is one of my favourite personalities. I’d go for him as he was the first wolf I had and is still my favourite from the species but to be honest any of the males wolves are good, I think they’re a really well designed species altogether.


----------



## deana (Mar 11, 2021)

K.K. Slider Please notice me 

Just think of the love songs he could write lol


----------



## clownpapa (Mar 11, 2021)

CHADDER IS MY TINY BOYFRIEND ......or was when i still had NH  pietro was too at one point but like he was always talking to cheri and meghan smh...bachelor
smug villagers are very cute
edit: and dr shrunk of course how could i forget my cute-ugly little man


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 11, 2021)

when i was a younger tween, say about 14ish, wolfgang moved to my town. I guess i talked to him a lot so we became best friends in game and the joke was he was my ingame boyfriend. i dont know if it was a crush but the bond was special. ive even got fanart of him that my friend drew for me on my wall, so defiently somethign there


----------



## My77rh (Mar 12, 2021)

Peewee as a kid. Then it was Tex in Wild World. I sent him a Valentine’s letter and he sent me one back, I also had his picture and I was proud because I never devoted myself enough to my villagers to get pictures before.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Kappn. I love the scandalous romance.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mine was O'Hare when I was 15. Such a shame that he only lived in my town for such a short time, though.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 17, 2021)

Whitney. It started after I watched the animal crossing movie. I have her on my island now, and I'm kind of sort of maybe attached to her


----------



## mooseco (Mar 18, 2021)

When I was really little I liked elephants a lot and would send Ellie mail asking her to be my girlfriend and telling her that I thought she was cute.
My sister played on the same console and got a real kick out of it when she showed her my secret love letters.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm pretty sure i might had been gay for shep, bluebear, cheri, kicks, or kappn back in the early nl days. for kappn i'm sure it was his little songs he'd sing, the villagers i loved their designs and the fact that they were so nice and great, kicks.. who hasn't had a crush on him?

i don't have a crush on any of them anymore, but 8yo me wanted to be in the game so bad so i could meet them.


----------



## Moonlight. (Apr 10, 2021)

freya, she's so pretty i'm not worthy enough to be in her presence, love the snooty personality too


----------



## lolli8223 (Apr 10, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> when i was younger i used to have such a big crush on kicks, haha. i still think he's really cute, though i definitely don't have a crush on him anymore... i think it's the swoopy fringe


 
In NL I called him my in game BF 

In NH Fang was my in game boyfriend, he’s wonderful. I wish the crankies were more cranky in that game though.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 10, 2021)

I love Goldie. I always have her in my game.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Apr 22, 2021)

i used to have a crush on butch. then jacques.

rn i think blathers is a cutie pie.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 22, 2021)

I never had a crush on any of them, though if I were, I would have to say Rudy, Punchy, Marshal, Raymond or _maybe_ Roscoe. I like a lot of characters in anime and games that give a kick butt vibe (ex: Levi from AoT) .


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jul 2, 2021)

I wondered if anyone here actually had a crush on their favorite villager. One of my buddies Caleb, he had a crush on both Tasha and Isabelle, while me, I had a crush on Canberra, simply because I think she's a nice Uchi/Sisterly gal.

Who is your animal villager crush? It doesn't have to be an animal villager, it can also be NPCs, and etc.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2021)

I didn’t have a crush on any. I got into the Animal Crossing games in I think high school, though became more active as an adult. Personally, regardless of age, I can’t imagine being attracted to the villagers in that manner. I do appreciate their designs and think they’re cute or pretty but that’s all. In that thread, I did say that if I were to have a crush on any, maybe I’d have one on Punchy, Rudy, Marshal or Raymond, though I hate the bug talks that lazies have.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 3, 2021)

I started to call Fang “daddy“ as a joke but…   

I actually hate the daddy meme what have i done


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 3, 2021)

I have a huge crush on Flick


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 3, 2021)

Zell


----------



## Stikki (Jul 5, 2021)

Shamefully...it was Avery. I do not know why this was. I was so sad when he moved away without saying, that I lay a bunch of seashells on the markings where his house had been and had a windmill built there too. Cringe.

I soon moved onto Ken. Guess I just had a thing for feathery guys back then.


----------



## TofuIdol (Jul 7, 2021)

When I was in middle school and played wild world I was really obsessed for some reason with Wolfgang, I don't know why but I always had to go every day and hung around him. And wrote him always tons of letters.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 18, 2021)

It has always been Marshal for me  I know, I know... very common, so very not original.

But truly, I instantly fell in love at first sight when he randomly plotted his house in my town. I was new to the franchise (and Marshal was new too), so for a long time I wasn't even aware of how much popular he actually was! Not until I joined the forums at least.

I cried a river and was actually depressed when Marshal accidentally left. I had been sad over other villagers leaving before, but nothing compared to this. When I found someone willing to let him go, I offered all my bells to that person (700 at that time), every single one of them, for the chance to adopt him. That's how desperate I was to get the little marshmallow back with me.

I never lost him again after that  Marshal has been my hosta- I mean, my BFF since then!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 18, 2021)

Amelia and Agent S are my crushes, but since I’m waiting to get them, for now I think it’s Vivian.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 27, 2021)

I mean, I can't say I have a crush on a digital animal... but, I can say I find molly pretty cute. And I've alwats enjoyed Eunice quite a bit, until New Horizons.


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Oct 13, 2021)

_*cries and screams*_


----------



## RedPanda (Oct 14, 2021)

I would say probably Wolfgang or Roscoe. I don't think I have a literal crush but I think they would translate into cool guys lol. When I was a kid I did have a crush on the fox cartoon character from Robinhood, but I guess as an adult it doesn't translate as well for me.


----------



## windloft (Oct 16, 2021)

I had a huge crush on Ankha back in the days. I thought she was really cute and I would send her letters telling her how much I loved her ... she's always been a part of my town no matter what game, so I think she acknowledged 5-year-old me's confessions, pft!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 16, 2021)

I love Zucker. He’s always been my favorite and when I first saw him I thought he was so cute. I wrote him two letters a day in New Leaf just to tell him how much I cared about him and thought he was a really swell pal! I’m not sure if it’d go as far as a crush or anything but he’s my best buddy!


----------



## Beanz (Oct 17, 2021)

Boone.

I was 9 years old, he moved into my town. It was love at first sight, I knew I had to befriend this gorilla. He quickly became my crush, I wanted to marry Boone, I would die for Boone.. until he decided to move away. He asked to leave, I accidentally clicked yes. Panicked, I turned back time but it was no use. He was in boxes and the next day he would move far far away, never to return to my town ever again. I internally screamed. “NOOO.” I couldn’t believe my beloved gorrila, my best friend, was moving away. After that, I did the only thing I could do. I went to The Roost and cried. I was heartbroken.




And that kids, is how I got my heart broken for the first time… by a virtual monkey.


----------



## Sansy (Oct 18, 2021)

I was an older teenager (think like 15+) already when the first Animal Crossing came out stateside so I was a little too old to get any crush on the villagers. I mostly remember being annoyed at how rude they all were, in stark contrast to how a lot of people think the villagers are a little too nice in modern titles!


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 21, 2021)

I don’t seem to have a crush on any of the villagers. I do make up stories for them of them having crushes on each other. Same thing with my playable character and other playable characters.

I don’t think this counts as a crush, but I thought it was cute when Kapp’n flirted


----------



## ryuk (Oct 21, 2021)

when i was like 7 and playing wild world, i loved wolfgang so much lol i definitely had a lil crush on him

i definitely don’t crush on any of them now but i will always have a soft spot for wolfgang <3


----------



## Magus (Oct 21, 2021)

Bae ❤


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 21, 2021)

apollo, my beloved


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

in wild world i had a crush on butch, sometimes i'd roleplay and pretend he was my boyfriend


----------



## Magus (Oct 27, 2021)

Senketsu said:


> in wild world i had a crush on butch, sometimes i'd roleplay and pretend he was my boyfriend


He has an intense gaze after all...


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 29, 2021)

for sure Isabelle in NL (not v original I know!)
But the way she was practically in love with your mayor in NL was super cute & she worked so hard omg.


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 7, 2021)

Okay this is gonna sound weird, but Katt. Yeah she’s weird looking but her personality is fire! I could hang out with her all day.
Also fang, he’s almost like the female version of katt but a little romantic.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 10, 2022)

I was mildly infatuated with Lobo at one point, but I never had a full-blown crush on a villager


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Apollo is my current Animal Crossing crush. He's tall, handsome, hot, has a nice voice, and is my all-time favorite villager. I also crushed on Biskit, Butch, Fang, Wolfgang, Whitney, Olivia, Ankha, Mitzi, and Ruby.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 5, 2022)

Probably Dobie. Something about his personality is nice lol


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I'm gonna be weird but I had a crush on Beau because he's so cute but now I don't haha


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 1, 2022)

Rolf in WW! He was one of my original villagers. I remember he was friends with Marge and she came over for his B-day. I got jealous and would hit her with my net to take it out on her.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

Take one look at my current avatar.
You got your answer right there.


----------



## Redchaos10 (May 2, 2022)

Definitely. Walker and Curlos. I have both of their pictures in my room. I love them both so much- sometimes I even write love letters to them-


----------



## vinnie (May 2, 2022)

vinnie said:


> Probably Dobie. Something about his personality is nice lol


I see Dobie as more of a father-figure than a crush nowadays lol. My AC crush at the moment has to be Kyle. I like his rock aesthetic.


----------



## michito (May 5, 2022)

I didn't had/have any crush, but last year I started to play ACWW again and one of my friend's old villagers, Bob, moved in. Turns out my friend had a crush on him and sent him a bunch of letters (which obvs, he ended up showing me) about wanting to marry him and such. Those letters are over 14 years old, my friend was so embarrased when I told her about that, poor thing


----------

